# Any reviews on Rome United bindings?



## ballerchild

I can get these brand new for <$100 and I was wondering what your thoughts were on these bindings. Can't find any reviews of them online.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Save your money. They're super cheap.


----------



## Nivek

Romes attempt at a pricepoint binding. Pretty much a fail.


----------



## DC5R

Good to know. Well, I guess Rome couldn't just keep making quality products.


----------

